# Open Water



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

Hier quasi der 2te Teil zum Game fishing - oder wie manche sagen der einzige - das open water. 

Bei dieser Angelart werden in der Regel Kunstkoeder oder tote Koederfische getrollt (geschleppt). 
Nun kann man im open Water zwei Arten des Fischens unterscheiden: Light tackle und heavy tackle. 

Light tackle trolling ist in der Regel stand up fishing mit Ruten =< 50IBS. Zielfische sind z.B. Sailfisch, Wahoos, Tunas oder Dolphinfische.
Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Light tackle quasi ueberall betrieben werden kann - es ist also nicht untypisch, bereits bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen die Light tackle Ruten rauszubringen, z.B. in Hoffnung auf einen Sailfisch - Heavy tackle spielt sich fast ausnahmslos ueber tieferem Wasser ab...

Heavy tackle trolling ist definitiv das Fischen aus dem Kampfstuhl mit Geraet >= 50er, oft 80er und 130er Geschirr. Zielfische sind z.B. Blue und Black Marlin oder grosse Tunas.
Diese Art der Fischerei spielt sich in der Regel ueber sehr tiefem Wasser ab (>100m), weshalb es vielerorts noetig ist, weit zu fahren, um diese Stellen zu erreichen. 
Mal ein Beispiel: Am great barrier reef muss man mindestens 20 Seemeilen offshore, um an das tiefe Wasser zu kommen.

Zusaetzlich zum Trolling gibt es noch zwei andere Arten des Fischens: Live baiting, wo lebende unbeschwerte Koeder ausgebracht werden und das Boot driftet - und Bottom fisching, wo beschwerte i.d.R. tote Koeder ausgebracht werden, um grosse Grundfische zu erbeuten.

Diese Klassifizierung ist sicher nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber evtl etwas, worauf man aufbauen kann? 

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

Moin,

hier noch einmal ein nicht untypischer Fisch fuer Light Tackle trolling im open water: eine Spanische Makrele, nahe verwandt dem Wahoo...

Und eine kleine Aussicht darauf, wie es aussieht im open water...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Light tackle trolling ist in der Regel stand up fishing mit Ruten =< 50IBS. Zielfische sind z.B. Sailfisch, Wahoos, Tunas oder Dolphinfische.
> Dabei ist zu beachten, dass Light tackle quasi ueberall betrieben werden kann - es ist also nicht untypisch, bereits bei der Ausfahrt aus dem Hafen die Light tackle Ruten rauszubringen, z.B. in Hoffnung auf einen Sailfisch - Heavy tackle spielt sich fast ausnahmslos ueber tieferem Wasser ab...
> All the best
> Ansgar



Es ist doc wirklich zum  :c  :c  :c , da spricht der doch glatt von Sailfisch ( die Schreibweise mit c ist mir sofort aufgefallen  #6  ) als Beifang. Und hier bei uns, da kann man einen Dorsch fangen   und wenns gut läuft einen Hornhecht als Beifang.  

Tschüss, ich springe jetzt aus dem Fenster.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

Na, Sailfisch,

nun nimm es mal nicht zu schwer, denn fuer Deinen Dorsch/Hornhecht-Trip zahlst Du auch keine 1000$...

Und es gibt auch ganz gezielte Sailfisch-Charters, insbesondere Suedamerika ist das absolute Sail-Mekka, was man da teilweise an Berichten liest, das ist echt nicht mehr feierlich. Da faengt dann ein Boot in einer Saison ueber 1000 Sails...

Aber das ist ja kein Big Game ) - (Oh, war das jetzt der Todesstoss - bitte nicht springen ) ) )

All the best
Ansgar

PS: War neulich los - ganz gezielt auf Sail - die Viecher sind ums Boot rumgeschwommen und haben unsere Koeder nicht mal angeguckt. Das war vielleicht frustrierend...


----------



## Karstein (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

Hi Ansgar,

klasse, dass Du uns die einzelnen Techniken hier mal näher bringst! Im Allgemeinen denkt man bei Big Game ja immer nur an künstliche Schleppköder und Kampfstuhl.

Ich habe gerade ein heißes Video von Dennis Braid zum Thema Stand-Up-Fischen zuhause: wenn Du den Film in Australia bekommen kannst, hole ihn Dir mal - der lohnt sich wirklich!!!

Was Dennis Braid und seine Frau standing up an riesigen Fischen ausdrillen können, ist nur noch bewundernswert! Er hat ja extra für diese Art der Angelei einen speziellen Hüft-Harness entwickelt, den es wohl auch in den einschlägigen Shop zu kaufen gibt.

Was mir auffiel: im Einsatz waren auch extrem kurze Stand-Up-Ruten, die vielleicht 1,50m lang waren und bestimmt zur 80lbs Klasse gehören (da war der Griff fast länger als der Blank  ).

Weiter so, Ansgar - ich lese gespannt mit!

Viele Grüße an den Noch-Aussie

Karsten


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ist ja kein Big Game ) - (Oh, war das jetzt der Todesstoss - bitte nicht springen ) ) )


  |gr:  |gr:  |gr:  :q  :q 



			
				Ansgar schrieb:
			
		

> PS: War neulich los - ganz gezielt auf Sail - die Viecher sind ums Boot rumgeschwommen und haben unsere Koeder nicht mal angeguckt. Das war vielleicht frustrierend...



Das ist einfach nur geil, wenn die Sails wie Haie oben schwimmen. Bei meinem Mexicotrip ( http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?t=23767 ) habe ich davon ja einige Aufnahmen machen können.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

@ Ansgar
 wer ist denn das " Weißbrot auf  dem Foto ?????????#h#h


 Der STF


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

Habe die Bilder nochmal rausgesucht.


----------



## Ansgar (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

@ Karsten: Du meinst die sog. SHORT STROKER Ruten. Suche mal unter dem Begriff bei Google, da findest Du garantiert was, was passt.
Danke fuer den Filmtip-aber ich habe schon 2 Filme, das reicht erstmal. Und ausserdem bin ich ja grosser Fan, von einem gewissen australischen Hersteller von Big Game Artikeln, wie einem anderen Thread zu entnehmen war (will hier keine Werbung machen) - und zwar nicht, weil ich meine, dass der Hersteller der definitiv Beste ist, sondern weil ich eine riesige Hochachtung vor dem 'Lebenswerk' des Mannes habe, der dahintersteht...

Aber klar, heutzutage ist stand-up ja weit verbreitet, da wundert mich das nicht, dass die das alles stand up machen. Gibt uebrigends gute Harnesse und Gimbals von der Firma Black Magic, mit denen habe ich neulich gefischt. Haben mir sehr gut gefallen - gibts aber bestimmt auch von anderen Firmen... 

@Sail: Geniale Fotos 

@ Seeteufelfreund: Ach ich dachte, ich stell hier ein paar Fotos von Dir rein, damit die Leute Dich auslachen koennen ) ) )
Ne, das bin natuerlich ich -und der Grund, warum ich als Aussie immer noch so weiss bin, hat was mit dem Hautkrebsrisiko hier unten zu tun. Hatte das Shirt nur auf dem Trip nicht an, da ich auf der Flybridge im Schatten sass....

All the best & no worries
Ansgar


----------



## Karstein (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Open Water*

Hi Ozonloch-Umgebener,

ich würde mich auch nicht zum Bräunen an den Strand legen bei euch - die sehen häßlich aus auf der Haut, diese dunkelbraunen Flecke! 

Warum darfst hier übrigens nicht die Namen des Tackle-Herstellers verwenden? Wir schmeißen doch sonst überall im AB mit Marken um uns, ob nun mit Penn, Shimano, ABU, Balzer, Cormoran, DAM, Sportex, Avet und wie sie alle heißen. Auch den Braid-Harness habe ich ich deswegen erwähnt, weil er sehr funktional ausschaut und vielleicht ja mal irgend ein Mitleser im Süden zum Stand-Up-Fischen fährt?

Wie Du schreibt: no worries! 

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------

